# Medicare Obesity screening



## lydiarego (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anybody know if we can use G0447 for the medicare obesity screening since the G0449 has been deleted?
Thanks
Lydia


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 27, 2013)

no the G0447 is for the obesity counseling.  They have yet to give a substitute code for the deleted G0449. I suggest using a visit level or call your regional Medicare Office and inquire as to what code they are suggesting for obesity screening.


----------

